# Word of the Day - Germane



## Jace (Jan 8, 2022)

Word of the Day - Germane...adj.

Definition: Having a significant bearing upon a point at hand.

_an issue not germane to the present situation_


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

The details of what I am eating for my lunch, are not _germane, _to this Word-of-the-Day thread.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 8, 2022)

I use salad ingredients that are germane, so for lettuce, I use Romaine.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Are poetry and food subjects, _germane, to this discussion?
 _


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

The presiding judge told the jury to pay attention _only_ to the facts and evidence that were _germane_ to the specific case at hand.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 8, 2022)

Mentioning sports in a discussion about flowers is not _germane._


----------



## Jace (Jan 8, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Mentioning sports in a discussion about flowers is not _germane._


Or did You mean geranium?


----------



## RubyK (Jan 9, 2022)

No, I did not mean geranium!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Jace said:


> Or did You mean geranium?



I also do not think that  @RubyK  meant the college football _Rose Bowl,

did you, Ruby? 

Though if so, then it might be *germane, 
after all! *_


----------



## RubyK (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm sure it would be _germane_ to discuss flowers and football when talking about The Rose Bowl, @Kaila!


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

RubyK said:


> No, I did not mean geranium!


I know, that was "sorta" _ my version_ of..."play on words"!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Did any of you notice that I had some germane geraniums,
growing in my garden flower bed, this past summer?  

Thank you for the excellent words, @Jace  !


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Did any of you notice that I had some germane geraniums,
> growing in my flower bed, this past summer?
> 
> Thank you for the excellent words, @Jace  !


And, your posts...add SO much...TY


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

You know, they're not "glitzy"..(showy)..like some on the list (words used)
you'd never even use.
Or..at "our age?!?"..remember
Sorta...words..we may hear used every day...and wonder what the real meanings are.
Like.."the real world"!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Good point, @Jace 
It's great to have some words that we've heard of, sometime,
but don't usually use, 
that we could be reminded what they mean, and that we *could use them, especially
when they ARE germane, to a conversation!      *


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Good point, @Jace
> It's great to have some words that we've heard of, sometime,
> but don't usually use,
> that we could be reminded what they mean, and that we *could use them, especially
> when they ARE germane, to a conversation!      *


You got it!


----------

